# Schleifring oder Ähnliches gesucht



## the_elk (9 Juni 2010)

Hi,

Ich suche einen Schleifring oder ähnliches für 2 Kontakte. Strom und Spannung sind unkritisch, da ein Ex-Schaltgerät vorgeschaltet ist.
Zum Aufbau: Man kann sich das so vorstellen: Eine Truhe wir ca 4000 mal am Tag auf un zu gemacht. Auf dem Deckel der Truhe sitzt ein Schließerkontakt, der abgefragt werden soll.

Hab schon nei Weile gesucht aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.
Hat von euch jemand nen Tipp?

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## Waelder (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo elk,

hast du schon mal an berührungsfreie schalter gedacht ?

Die kerls findest Du unter :

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/cps/rde/xchg/germany/hs.xsl/143_induktive_sensoren.htm?tvpv=fa


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

warum nicht einfach ein Kabel?
Wegen der vielen Zyklen?



MfG


----------



## the_elk (9 Juni 2010)

Hi,

ein Ini wird nicht funktionieren. Es geht nicht draum die Klappenstellung abzufragen, das machen Reedkontakte an den steuernden Zylindern, sondern auf der Klappe muss noch ein Zustand abgefragt werden, der nur über 2 Kontakte erfasst werden kann. Eben eins Schließer, der von mehreren Punkten an der Klappe betätigt wird.
Ein Kabel ist jetzt verbaut, aber die Fehleranfälligkeit ist zu groß. Mindestens 1 mal im Monat hab ich nen Kabelbruch 
Deswegen war die Idee einen Schleifring zu verwenden.

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo the_elk,

der Suchbegriff "Schleifringübertrager" liefert in Google eine ganze Menge Ergebnisse. Vielleicht ist ja was Passendes dabei?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,


the_elk schrieb:


> Ein Kabel ist jetzt verbaut, aber die Fehleranfälligkeit ist zu groß. Mindestens 1 mal im Monat hab ich nen Kabelbruch


 
Dann hast du das falsche Kabel oder es falsch verlegt.

Ich habe an einer Maschine einen Schweißbalken, der macht 120 Takte / Minute und der Schweißbalken hat 2 Ini´s drauf, die per Kabel angeschlossen sind --> seit 3 Jahren kein Problem mehr (nachdem die richtige Leitung verwendet wurde)


MfG


----------



## the_elk (10 Juni 2010)

Das mit dem falschen Kabelkönnte auch sein. Ist normale Ölflex Leitung.

Wäre diese Leitung geeignet?

http://www.lappkabel.de/index.php?id=705731&rel=32358bda

Würde sie in 2 x 0,34 nehmen. Oder wäre 2 x 1 besser?

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab eine CF98 oder CF99 von Igus verwendet.

Aber ruf doch einfach mal den Lieferanten deines Vertrauens an und red mit denen

PS: Igus liefert auch kleine Mengen


MfG


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2010)

the_elk schrieb:


> Das mit dem falschen Kabelkönnte auch sein. Ist normale Ölflex Leitung.
> 
> Wäre diese Leitung geeignet?
> 
> ...



Ja, das sollte geeignet sein. Wichtig ist, dass du nach Leitungen fragst, die für Energieführungsketten geeignet sind. Die hat fast jeder größere Hersteller im Angebot.


----------



## the_elk (11 Juni 2010)

Hi,

vielen Dank für dei Antworten!!!

ich werde es mal mi der Leitung von Lapp probieren. Hoffe die bekomme ich auch als 20m-Ring, 50 brauch ich nicht und die ist ja nicht gerade billig. Aber wenns hilft ist der Preis auch egal 

Gruß
the_elk


----------

